# Needing hang tags - silver foil printed on black



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Have searched most of the postings for hang tags but still can't find a reasonably priced source for foil printed hang tags. Does anyone know where I could get silver foil printed tags? Black ink background and silver foil printing and die cut rounded corners..... TY!


----------



## cctsandwich1 (Aug 5, 2008)

americanrose2 said:


> Have searched most of the postings for hang tags but still can't find a reasonably priced source for foil printed hang tags. Does anyone know where I could get silver foil printed tags? Black ink background and silver foil printing and die cut rounded corners..... TY!


I llike Cruz Development & Design

213-389-7658 ask for Rubin


----------

